# Teichpflanzen kümmern - Wasser OK



## wespenbauer (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe meinen Teich angelegt (Folienteich) und habe das Wasser erst mal nur im Kreis gepumpt (Teich -> Regenfass -> Teich). Während ich den Bachlauf aufbaute, wurde das Wasser rostrot (sichttiefe ca. 5 cm, das Wasser lief noch nicht durch den Bach). Ich habe dann das Wasser komplett gewechselt.
Seitdem (Bachlauf mittlerweile eingebunden) habe ich glasklares Wasser, die Fische vermehren sich - im Prinzip also super.

Nur die Pflanzen gehen langsam aber sicher ein. Sie kümmern vor sich hin, werden eher gelb denn grün - mit zwei Ausnahmen: die Fleischfressenden Pflanzen (ein __ Sonnentau und eine mit Kelchen).
Mein Zoohändler hat eine Wasserprobe durch gemessen (Behälter war mehrfach mit Teichwasser gespült) und die Werte für gut befunden.
Ich habe auf seinen Rat hin gedüngt, hat aber keine Änderung herbei geführt.

Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass der Teich in der prallen Sonne liegt und keine Algen wachsen.

Woran kann es noch liegen das die Teichpflanzen nicht wachsen? (selbst Algenpest und __ Hornkraut sind eingegangen)


----------



## bergi (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzen kümmern - Wasser OK*

Hi Wespe, 
Fotos wären gut. 
Liegt dein Teich recht dunkel - ?
Was für Wasser ist das - Brunnen, Regen...?
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## HAnniGAP (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzen kümmern - Wasser OK*

Hi  es muss den Pflanzen an irgendetwas fehlen ??? :?
Bei mir verrecken zum glück nur die Fadenalgen immer wieder. Die bekomme ich aber immer wieder frisch vom Nachbarn  
Fütterst du deine Fische? Hast du schon mal Aquariusdünger ausprobiert? In was wachsen sie?
LG Anni


----------



## Stoer (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzen kümmern - Wasser OK*

Hallo,

also wenn der teich in der parllen Sonne steht, müßten auch Algen wie verrückt wachsen.
Wenn keine Algen wachsen und die __ Wasserpest kaputt geht, dann fehlen überschüssige Nährstoffe in Deinem Teich.
Ist auf der einen Seite gut (keine Algen), aber schlecht für die Ernährung der Wasserpflanzen.
Ich habe dieses Jahr Kanne Brottrunk in den teich gegeben, um die Algen zu reduzieren und ein ungewollter positiver Nebeneffekt war, dass die Wasserpflanzen wie verrückt gewachsen sind.


----------



## wespenbauer (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzen kümmern - Wasser OK*

Also: Der Teich liegt in der prallen Sonne
gefüllt wurde der Teich mit Leitungswasser, wenn es regnet läuft auch Regenwasser vom Flachdach in den Teich

Bild 1 Zeigt die ges. Anlage
Bild 2 Bachlauf
Bild 3 das klare Wasser
Bild 4 __ Froschlöffel (kurz vor hinüber)
Bild 5 den Schlauch zwischen Pumpe und Fass (die rötliche Farbe hatte mal der ges. Teich)


----------



## rumbalotte (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzen kümmern - Wasser OK*

ich kann keine Bilder sehen  oder stehe ich nur auf dem "Schlauch"


----------



## Majaberlin (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzen kümmern - Wasser OK*

Ich auch nicht .


----------



## rut49 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzen kümmern - Wasser OK*

,
also der Beitrag könnte direkt von mir stammen!
Ich habe nämlich das gleiche Problem. Mein Teich ist schon ein paar Jahre alt, liegt den ganzen Tag in der Sonne, keine Fadenalgen (aber einige Schwebealgen) und Wasserwerte ok.
Ich kann dir gar nicht sagen, wieviele Wasserpflanzen ich schon eingesetzt habe, viele von edlen Spendern aus dem Forum die anderen von Bekannten. Verschiedene Tiefen ausprobiert, und immer, wenn ich denke: jetzt wird´s was-  ein neues Blatt- dann ist eins schon wieder dahin.
Es ist 
Ich freue mich immer über die schönen Foto´s von anderen Fori´s, lese immer was von "wuchern", und träume weiter von einem üppigen Pflanzenwachstum.
Dies wird dir kein Trost sein, aber vielleicht kennt jemand hier im Forum ein "Geheimrezept". von dem wir beide profitieren können.
PS. du könntest uns deinen Vornamen nennen, dann wäre alles persönlicher.
:cu Regina


----------



## bergi (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzen kümmern - Wasser OK*

Wenn es solche Probleme gibt, kann es eigentlich nur am Bodengrund liegen. 
Weil ja - wie gesagt - noch keine Bilder vorliegen, muss man die Sache erst mal ein bisschen einengen:  

Habt ihr die Pflanzen, die solche Probleme machen, im Flachwasser stehen, also so, dass der Wurzelansatz ständig überflutet ist? 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## rut49 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzen kümmern - Wasser OK*

Hallo Stefan,
Die Pflanzen stehen in einer Tiefe von 1,40m, 1,00m und ca. 10cm. Es sind natürlich unterschiedliche Pflanzen, entsprechend der Angabe, eingesetzt. Aber, das muß ja nicht unbedingt richtig sein. Z.B. Tannenwedel, einige Fori´s haben ihn total unter Wasser, einige im Flachwasser, und bei  beiden wachsen sie prächtig.
Ja, und dann der Bodengrund. Eine dünne Schicht Sand und darauf grober Kies. Im Herbst wollen wir (so gut es geht) den Kies rausmachen.  Das wird eine saumäßige Arbeit werden und mir graut´s jetzt schon, aber vielleicht wird´s dafür dann im nächsten Jahr  "wuchern".
LG Regina
Foto, ich bin froh, dass ich alles andere erstmal kapiert habe.


----------



## bergi (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzen kümmern - Wasser OK*

Hi Regina, 
da sind wir - glaube ich - schon der Lösung auf der Spur: Deine Pflanzen stehen zu tief. Es ist in aller Regel *nicht *gut, wurzelnde Pflanzen (die ja eigentlich Sumpfpflanzen sind), *dauerhaft *untergetaucht zu halten oder so, dass sie in Substrat wurzeln, das dauerhaft unter Wasser liegt. 
Das gilt für sehr viele Arten - welche hältst du denn noch, außer Tannenwedel? 
Ein paar Arten können das ab (Seerosen, z.B.), aber dann muss das Wasser allgemein gut passen, darf z.B. auch nicht zu arm an Kohlendioxid sein, also z.B. nicht zu stark umgewälzt, nicht mit Springbrunnen etc..

Andere Pflanzen schaffen es, bei guten Bedingungen vom Rand her langsam ins Tiefe zu wandern, so macht es wohl der Tannenwedel. Aber eher nicht umgekehrt.

Eine gute Nachricht: den Kies kannst du drin lassen, das passt schon. Um den Boden etwas pflanzenfreundlicher zu machen, könntest du einige Kugeln aus Lehm (trocknen lassen) in Wurzelnähe stecken.

Wie du kónkret weiterkommst, kann man ohne Vorstellung vom Teich (und besonders dem Rand) kaum sagen - Wasserstand absenken, Pflanzen umsetzen...?

Wo liegt dein Problem mit den Bildern?
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## lyl2lyl (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzen kümmern - Wasser OK*

ich hab das gleiche problem. habe meine pflanzen im april in kies gesetzt, die seerose in lehmhaltige/sandige garten erde. die seerose wächst wie unkraut nur die wasserpflanzen haben mittlerweile eine eher gelbe als grüne färbung angenommen. am anfang wuchsen sie sehr gut an. erst dacht ich das durch die fehlende sonne der wuchs gehemmt wurde aber mittlerweile bin ich ratlos. der __ zwergrohrkolben zb treibt überall neue triebe aus doch der rest wird gelb. woran kann das liegen? sollte ich mal düngen?

edit: hab n paar bilder angehängt. wasserwerte sind, trotz dem grünlichen stich, okay!!! die __ sumpfdotterblume auf dem 2ten bild hatte bis vor 3-4 wochen noch 3 mal soviele blätter


----------



## bergi (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzen kümmern - Wasser OK*

Auch hier könnte es, wie oben schon gesagt, gut sein, dass die Pflanzen einfach zu dauerhaft oder zu tief im Wasser stehen... die Sumpdotterblume wächst z.B. in der Natur kaum irgendwo dauerhaft untergetaucht.


----------



## wespenbauer (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzen kümmern - Wasser OK*

Also gut wenn es hier nicht klappt dann halt mit links nach extern:

der Teich:  http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/mypics/924064/display/28568691
der Bachlauf:   http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/display/28568705
das Wasser:   http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/display/28568710
__ Froschlöffel:   http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/display/28568712
der Schlauch mit der Rotfärbung:    http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/display/28568719


----------



## bergi (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzen kümmern - Wasser OK*

Tscha, Wespe, 
der __ Froschlöffel steht halt auch dauerhaft mit den Füßen ganz unter Wasser, das zudem offenbar noch ständig munter plätschert... das gefällt ihm sicher nicht so toll. 
Probier doch mal, ihm einen kleinen Eimer voll - etwas feinerem, nicht ganz so große Brocken - Kies so hinzuschütten, dass der Hügel ein paar Zentimeter aus dem Wasser ragt, und da setzt du den guten dann ganz oben drauf...Juli ist zwar ein bisschen spät für solche Experimente, aber es könnte schon noch was gehen. 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## wespenbauer (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzen kümmern - Wasser OK*

Der __ Froschlöffel lies sich halt am einfachsten fotografieren. Aber warum gehen auch __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut ein? diese Pflanzen kenne ich als extrem robust....


----------



## bergi (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzen kümmern - Wasser OK*

das ist wirklich ein bisschen schwieriger. Diese beiden Arten sind im Abteil mit den Goldfischen, oder? Eigentlich müssten sie dann ausreichend CO2 und Nährstoffe haben (ich dachte erst, dass das dauernde Pumpen vielleicht das ganze CO2 austreiben würde, aber bei den relativ vielen Fischen müsste das eigentlich doch passen...). 
Mach doch mal einen Versuch: nimm ein Gefäß (Wanne, Eimer) mit Teichwasser, leg' da ein paar Triebe rein und stell das hell auf. "Eigentlich" müssten beide Arten dann recht flott, schon innerhalb von ein paar Tagen sichtbar, weiterwachsen --- das wäre dann ein Indiz dafür, dass die Umwälzung im Teich doch zu hoch ist. 
Wenn das so ist, könntest du z.B. die Pumpe per Zeitschaltuhr nur in der Nacht zuschalten.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Hagalaz (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzen kümmern - Wasser OK*

Also mein __ Froschlöffel steht auch immer mit den Wurzeln 5-10cm im Wasser er wächst und blüht schön.
Im allgemeinen ist es oft so das Pflanzen die frisch gepflanzt bzw. umgepflanzt werden erst mal eingehen bzw. im Wachstum stocken.


----------



## käptniglo (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzen kümmern - Wasser OK*

ich hab das gleiche problem wie wespe. wenig algen, aber die pflanzen kümmern.

 im notteich hingegen, 15 meter entfernt wachsen die pflanzen sehr gut. die haben da auch kein anderes substrat wie im großen teich. kann allerdings sein, dass in dem kleinen teich mehr fischkacke ist. ;-)

guido


----------



## bergi (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzen kümmern - Wasser OK*



Hagalaz schrieb:


> Also mein __ Froschlöffel steht auch immer mit den Wurzeln 5-10cm im Wasser er wächst und blüht schön.



Ich vermute das Problem beim Wasserstand + sehr grobes Substrat + Strömung.  Da ergibt sich eine Situation (ev. das Redoxpotential) das für die Pflanzen problematisch sein kann.


----------



## pema (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzen kümmern - Wasser OK*

Hallo Wespenbauer,
so wie ich dich verstanden habe, ist dein Teich erst dieses Jahr entstanden. 
Deshalb würde ich nicht gleich in Aktionismus ausbrechen, sondern den Pflanzen und dem Teich etwas mehr Zeit lassen. 
Bei mir kümmerten die Pflanzen im Jahr der Teichanlage auch nur so vor sich hin. __ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut, Teichscheren und das ganze Flachwasserprogramm ...ich habe mich über jedes neue Blatt gefreut, soll heißen: ich konnte auch jedes neue Blatt zählen
Algen hatte ich damals auch keine...die kamen erst im nächsten Jahr.  Dafür verschwanden in dieser 1. kompletten Vegetationsperiode manche Pflanzen einfach...wie ich glaubte auf Nimmerwiedersehen
Aber Geduld zahlt sich manchmal doch aus: 
Mein Teich steht jetzt in der 2. Vegetationsperiode und ich bin nur erstaunt darüber, wie aus mickerigen Resten von Wasserpest, __ Wasserhahnenfuß und Hornkraut solche Wasserwiesen enstehen können Im Flachwasserbereich haben sich einige Pflanzen durchgesetzt, andere sind verschwunden - aber egal: den Verschwundenen hat wohl etwas nicht gepasst, dafür wachsen die Verbleibenden um so besser.
Das einzige, was ich an deiner Stelle jetzt täte, wäre das Ufersubstrat - da wo die Pflanzen stehen - mit etwas Sand-Lehm-Gemisch  aufzupimpen. Das macht es den Pflanzen sicherlich einfacher anzuwachsen.

petra


----------



## rut49 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzen kümmern - Wasser OK*

Hallo Forianer,
inzwischen sind einige Meinungen dazugekommen.
Ich bin froh, dass ich den Kies erst mal nicht raussuchen muß (danke Stefan).
Dann werde ich folgende Möglichkeiten testen:
1. Wasserstand etwas senken
2. __ Froschlöffel höher setzen
3. Lehm einbringen
Ich glaube, damit kann man nichts falsch machen und es kann nur besser werden.
LG Regina


----------

